# Bargain Book Finds: December 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here. For the November 2009 bargain book thread, see here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15179.0.html

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, *off-topic posts will be "pruned"*! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5. . .but, *buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!*


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$4.00


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

$4.50


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

$4.00


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I apologize if this has been posted before, but I just finished Virtual Imaginings







. These are some really good short stories by indie authors, and the proceeds are going for breast cancer awareness and research. Highly recommended and a bargain for $1.99


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

$5.00











That's the first time I've seen it under $9.99


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

$1.00


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 15, 2008)

2 Donald Westlake classics -- $1.99 each:


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 15, 2008)

2 Joseph Wambaugh classics -- $1.99 each:


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Revise the World, by Brenda W. Clough. $4.99


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Two for $7.99.
Buy Case Histories ($7.99), by Kate Atkinson, and receive a free download of One Good Turn (normally $9.99). These are the first two books in her Jackson Brodie series (three books in the series). Good thru Dec 31.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Couple of bargin books located on Books on the Knob! Each one is $1.99 Enjoy!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Another one from Books on the Knob - $2.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Two for $7.99.
> Buy Case Histories ($7.99), by Kate Atkinson, and receive a free download of One Good Turn (normally $9.99). These are the first two books in her Jackson Brodie series (three books in the series). Good thru Dec 31.


I've read both of these and would recommend them with the caveat that the stories are told from multiple points of view so you have to really pay attention as the scenes and POV switch randomly. But they're complex plots with, ultimately, satisfying solutions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Buy this book: 







for $9.99 and get this book: 







FREE!

That's just under $5 each. . . .a bargain in my book! They're mysteries set in Alaska. I've not read them but, they look good. . . . .

Oh. . . .and the way it works is click the first one and you'll see that they send both, much the way the Kate Atkinson books worked. . . . .


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

One of my favorite books this year was Learn Me Good by John Pearson. Now $2.49 Great book to give as a gift to family and friends. Actually, I plan to go back and read it again.

http://www.amazon.com/Learn-Me-Good-ebook/dp/B002C75GXK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1259995538&sr=1-1


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think I've seen this one posted before. It looks pretty good - especially for 99 cents!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

The Nerd Who Loved Me by Vicki Lewis Thompson for $1.76


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

This was posted last month but I believe the price went up and now it's back down. Of course I 'bought high' but I don't care (too much!).

Lord of the Rings Trilogy for $10.88 (that's $3.62 per book!)



















PS: I'm reading Dark Harbor by David Hosp, which was posted here a couple days ago, and I'm here to tell you it's a very good read!

PPS: This is my first post with links so it likely won't work till I figure out how to do it! Got it!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Another good buy. This book had a profound effect on me when I read it in my early 20s.

The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood for $3.95


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't think I've seen this listed here before. Just what an aspiring Evil Overlord needs, and only $2.06!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Another Steven Harper books ($1.79):

TRICKSTER










http://www.amazon.com/Trickster-Novel-Silent-Empire-ebook/dp/B002HHM2EQ


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

And another one from Steven Harper: Offspring...










Get it for $1.49 here:

http://www.amazon.com/Offspring-Novel-Silent-Empire-ebook/dp/B002LASFBS


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Buy this book:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These books are excellent and reading them seduced me into buying a couple more of his books!

Patrisha


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Days' End







for $0.99.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Found this when searching - $0.80!!!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

$1.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

$4.74 $4.27

I actually paid $5.98 for it last week - a day too late to request a cancellation so I could repurchase it at the lower price, grrrrr! (Not that I'd bother going through that hassle for a buck and change, but still...Amazon's daily price fluctuations are annoying as hell!)

Still, it seems like a great book and it was $14.xx for the longest while, so I am not exactly unhappy with the price I did pay.

(BTW, I loved the author's previous book, The Mayor of Lexington Avenue - unfortunately not on Kindle, but feel free to click in your request for a Kindle version.)


----------



## ScottLCollins (Dec 7, 2009)

I enjoyed Peculiar, MO by Robert Williams (1.29) and am currently reading The Feathery by Bill Flynn (0.99).

I can't figure out how to post the pics, sorry.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here are the cover links that Scott referred to:


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

$0.99


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sporadic said:


> $0.99


I just looked at this, I am almost certain it is one short story from a collection that is coming out next year.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, it's just an extended sample, but now you have to pay for it, rather than it being free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To discuss the Amy Bloom short story, please go here: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16478.0.html

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Anthrax Letters: A Bioterrorism Expert Investigates the Attacks that Shocked America

Remember the letters laced with anthrax that were received at a newspaper in Florida, and in some Congressional offices a few years ago? After shattering one scientist's life with a bogus accusation, the FBI eventually decided another scientist who had later committed suicide was the bad guy. Right or wrong, this book tells the facts as they are known. Any Evil Overlord's heart will have its cockles warmed by this book, especially at only $2.66!

*Added later: The book is back up to $9.99, sorry if you missed it!*


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Posted at the request of someone on the Romance Message board (credit to PHaat):

<<<<Bargain purchases for Kindle available today:

It's in His Kiss
It's In His Kiss: The Epilogue II

If anyone can get this to Kindle Boards Bagain Book Board, I would appreciate it. >>>>


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$1.88


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Note that this is the novelization of the movie from 1979 or so, not the movie released this year. Some of the reviews claim the novelization is better than the mediocre movie, I haven't decided if I'm going to gamble $2.79 on it or not.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Note that this is the novelization of the movie from 1979 or so, not the movie released this year. Some of the reviews claim the novelization is better than the mediocre movie, I haven't decided if I'm going to gamble $2.79 on it or not.


Thank you, evil overlord! This is better than the movie (not that that's hard), and I'm a Star Trek addict, so, off to one-click.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Thank you, evil overlord! This is better than the movie (not that that's hard), and I'm a Star Trek addict, so, off to one-click.


If you do a little searching, there are a positive SWARM of Star Trek novels available on Kindle for three or four dollars. Most are "Next Generation" which isn't my thing, but some are "original show" and one of those is by D.C. Fontana, one of the original writers. I'm probably going to shell out for the D.C. Fontana one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As mentioned in a side message above, there are a swarm of Star Trek novels for Kindle for three or four dollars, many are New Generation and I'm not going to list them all. Though there is one by D.C. Fontana that may be worthy because of the author. By including the preceeding sentence it may make it easier for the Powers That Be to keep the thread tight by pruning the preceding messages. Because it is for one of the movies, I'm going to go ahead and post this one for $2.79. Just remember the Golden Rule of Star Trek movies, Even numbers good, odd numbers bad! There may be novelizations for the other movies at this price if you search. (added after my ad lib--I found Star Trek II for $4.40, didn't find Star Trek IV at all, and didn't check higher numbers).


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

4 Stephen King books $3.99 each (can't figure out the link maker, though-Sorry!)

Misery  Cujo    Thinner  The Running Man


----------



## mwvickers (Jan 26, 2009)

There you go!

Martin


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you do a little searching, there are a positive SWARM of Star Trek novels available on Kindle for three or four dollars. Most are "Next Generation" which isn't my thing, but some are "original show" and one of those is by D.C. Fontana, one of the original writers. I'm probably going to shell out for the D.C. Fontana one.


If you go back a few months, I posted some. I highly recommend anything written by Peter David.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

For $0.94, Ed McMahon's memoirs of he and Johnny Carson:


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

A whole passel of Philip K. Dick stories are under $1 (and a bunch more under $4).

Philip K. Dick


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

The Philip K. Dick short stories are all in the public domain - be sure to sample for formatting and look for the collections (some have 4 or more for the same 99 cents as others charge for one story), if buying from Amazon. I don't think anything under the $8 mark in the store was non-public domain (from what I just checked).


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> ... I highly recommend anything written by Peter David.


I really like Peter David's New Frontier series. Here is a Kindle book that contains the first four books in the series: "House of Cards", "Into the Void", "The Two-Front War" and "End Game". At current prices, it's about $2.50/book.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

$1.32

Can vouch for this book, but Cussler is usually pretty fun if rather dumb and light. Perfect type of book for a long Christmas plane ride.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

hackeynut said:


> $1.32
> 
> Can vouch for this book, but Cussler is usually pretty fun if rather dumb and light. Perfect type of book for a long Christmas plane ride.


Notice the "with Paul Kemrecos" on the cover. Looks like it was co-written, or not written by Cussler at all and his name is just there (James Patterson and Tom Clancy pull the same thing). Doesn't mean it's a bad book...just saying.  A good bargain either way, so thanks for posting.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

CS said:


> Notice the "with Paul Kemrecos" on the cover. Looks like it was co-written, or not written by Cussler at all and his name is just there (James Patterson and Tom Clancy pull the same thing). Doesn't mean it's a bad book...just saying.  A good bargain either way, so thanks for posting.


Fair point. This seems like a sad trend with many popular authors these days, which is too bad. If its anything like the other ghost writers, occassionally they are better than the author in question


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, we'll be doing some pruning here this evening:  remember we try to keep this and the free thread "lean and mean" so will be deleting off topic/discussion type posts. . . .feel free to start a thread in the Book Corner to discuss who really writes the books!

Ann
Moderator


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The War for all the Oceans by Lesley Adkins

Historical nonfiction for only $3.67! A complete naval history of the Napoleonic Wars. I've purchased it, but haven't read it yet. Note that though there are lots of four and five star reviews on this book, there are also a surprising number of two star reviews, though at least some of them appeared to be from people who bit off more than they could chew.


----------



## Moonscape (Apr 3, 2009)

Montana Sky by Nora Roberts is down to $2.01

The Pagan Stone by Nora Roberts is down to $4.04

Don't have time to figure out where Link Maker is again and to make links, but wanted to share.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

The author Liam James Leaven writes: 'My title On the Origins of Joy Boy's Chasm, called "an infectious romp guaranteed to entertain," is priced at 99 cents through the end of December . . . after that, it is going up to $300.00. Get in on the ground floor while you still can -- it's like buying Microsoft stock in 1986.'

I haven't read this, but it looks great and is next on my TBR list.

EDIT: How do I do the cool 'Kindle edition' picture?


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

That Ode to Joy book is not 99 cents but rather $8.94.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvkin said:


> That Ode to Joy book is not 99 cents but rather $8.94.


The link is to the DTB which is $8.94 the kindle one is 99 cents.


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Anne.  I figured it out eventually and bought it.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvkin said:


> Thanks, Anne. I figured it out eventually and bought it.


You are welcome. I just wanted to make sure you knew the Kindle book was 99cents. I done that myself followed the link and not realized I was looking at the DTB. Then I will realize I need to click on the kindle book.


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

luvkin said:


> That Ode to Joy book is not 99 cents but rather $8.94.


Sorry about that *embarrassed* I linked to the DTB instead of the Kindle version.

Let me try this again ...











I've just started reading this book, and it's fast and furious and funny!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

hackeynut said:


> $1.32
> 
> Can vouch for this book, but Cussler is usually pretty fun if rather dumb and light. Perfect type of book for a long Christmas plane ride.


Up to $7.99 now... =(


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

I just bought this one - looks great.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think I mentioned in an earlier post (probably November) how much I enjoyed Wet Desert







by Gary Hansen. My wife is now reading it on her Kindle, and she's loving it as much as I did. It's a super bargain for $0.99.











I found that it was very helpful to have a map of the Colorado River basin handy while I was reading, and I found a good, simple map online that made it easy to locate the dams that were mentioned in the book. Here is the link to the map if you want to print it:

http://crc.nv.gov/images/colorado_river_basin.gif


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I just finished reading Adventures in Reading







by Ricky Sides. It's an interesting mix of fictional short stories and nonfiction articles. It's a good buy for $1.99. Be sure to zoom in on the cover, it has some really eye-catching art.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

$.99









$1.99


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Get that one click finger ready - here we go!!!

It's Nora Roberts time!

*$2.01*







*$3.99* 







*$2.39*


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

sebat said:


> $.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Mercury Falls' was my first read on my new Kindle. Such a fabulous book! Highly recommended.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

More of Nora Roberts!!!

Dream Trilogy Books available

*$3.99 - Book 1*








*$6.39 - Book 2* 








*$3.99 - Book 3* 









Ok, so I realize that Book 2 (which is still $6.39) technically should not be listed here because Bargain Books are $5.00 and under. However, if you purchase all three books, it totals $14.37 which comes out to $4.79/book. That is definitely under the $5.00 threshold. That's my story Moderators and I am sticking with it. I hope this doesn't violate the Bargain Book rule.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a discussion of Ayn Rand over in the "Books" forum. If you follow the discussion there, you'll see that I am not a fan of Ayn Rand's work. I never read this one, but it does qualify for this thread for $3.99:


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> More of Nora Roberts!!!
> 
> Dream Trilogy Books available
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these! I really like Nora Roberts and that is a nice deal for the set.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Get that one click finger ready - here we go!!!
> 
> It's Nora Roberts time!
> 
> ...


Spellbound is part of A Little Magic so an even better deal!


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

This was written by a friend of a friend (who I don't know). People she knows says it's a good read and it's received some good reviews, including 3.75 stars from Red Adept. It's only $2 so I may give it a try!

Ride This Day Down Into Night


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The author of that novel is a member on this board. You may want to reconsider that part in the parenthesis.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know if this is a sale or a permanent price drop--this book was 6.99 on Kindle a few weeks ago when I started reading it, but now, Snake Jazz by Dave Baldwin is $1.99.

http://www.amazon.com/Snake-Jazz-ebook/dp/B002PSD35O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261363163&sr=8-2

It's a memoir/autobiography--well formatted for the Kindle for PC (which I assume means it will also look good on the kindle, but if in doubt, try a sample!) I found the writing style very down to earth.

Here's part of the blurb:

The baseball term, "snake jazz", refers to those squiggly pitches (curve, slider, screwball, etc.) that deviate from a direct path on their way to the catcher. This could also describe the strange and sometimes amusing twists in Dave Baldwin's progress on his way to the big leagues.



As a skinny, awkward kid in the 1940s, Dave learned to throw under the searing Arizona sun amidst cacti and snakes. Despite that modest beginning, his father convinced him that success would come with focused hard work. His dad's encouragement enabled him to become one of the most highly sought-after pitching prospects in the nation as a teenager. Scouts and sportswriters said he was a "natural," "another Bob Feller." He began to see his ability as a gift. Scouts had a favorite mantra - "We can teach a kid to throw a curve, but he has to be born with a fastball." Upon hearing this often from the "experts," Dave lost the idea of self-development his father had instilled. If baseball skill is genetic, there's nothing to be done. Either the kid has the genes or he doesn't.
This philosophy seemed to work well enough until one day during his sophomore year at the University of Arizona he threw a curveball that severely damaged his arm. All that "natural" ability went out the window.
This would have ended his career before it began


----------



## Moonscape (Apr 3, 2009)

Georgette Heyer's _The Conqueror_, usually $9.99, is currently $3.18.

Two of her other titles are down to $5.99 (The Convenient Marriage and The Corinthian) and have been for a few weeks, but The Conqueror's price drop is new and qualifies for this thread.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Linkage for the title above.


----------



## svsilentsun (Nov 24, 2009)

Rob Kroese just posted in Book Bazaar:



> "The good news is, I've decided to temporarily lower the price of the Mercury Falls ebook to $0.99 for the rest of 2009!"


I'm 1/4 of the way through this knee slapper and don't even care about the extra dollar I spent on it. If you like Douglas Adams or Dave Barry, you'll enjoy Mercury Falls.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

.99


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

svsilentsun said:


> Rob Kroese just posted in Book Bazaar:
> 
> I'm 1/4 of the way through this knee slapper and don't even care about the extra dollar I spent on it. If you like Douglas Adams or Dave Barry, you'll enjoy Mercury Falls.


SOLD! I had looked at this one a few times, your review pushed me off the fence. Thanks!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I just bought this one and don't think it has been listed.. not sure about length in pages but it has good reviews. Young Adult. $1.99


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

The first three Harry Bosch Novels: The Black Echo, The Black Ice, The Concrete Blonde (Kindle Edition) by Michael Connelly (Author) are available as a bundle for $9.99 ($3.33 each).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FC1MNC/ref=yml_dp



















The second three are also bundled for $9.45.

http://www.amazon.com/Harry-Bosch-Novels-Coyote-ebook/dp/B000FBJDU2/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1261692631&sr=1-9



















There are supposed to be three more bundled, but I haven't found them.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

MaureenH said:


> The first three Harry Bosch Novels: The Black Echo, The Black Ice, The Concrete Blonde (Kindle Edition) by Michael Connelly (Author) are available as a bundle for $9.99 ($3.33 each).
> 
> The second three are also bundled for $9.45.
> 
> ...


Volume 2 of the Harry Bosch novels is now only $4.50 -- I've read them all, but bought them anyway to share with my sister.... miight even re-read, since it's been awhile! Wish they'd bundle some Harlen Coben books...


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Days' End
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked up this one, looks good....
jp


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> .99


Ok, one more for my TBR list. Will I ever catch up!!!!! (I know, it was a rhetorical question)  
jp


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm new at this, so if the link fails, I'm sorry!

Romance Fans: Susan Elizabeth Phillips' _Dream a Little Dream _ now only $2.90.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perfect, PHaat!  Welcome to KindleBoards, and congrats on your first post.  Head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself in addition to your extraordinary skill in using Linkmaker!  (Note to self, chitchat is not allowed in this thread, so delete this post later.  )

Betsy


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

PHaat said:


> I'm new at this, so if the link fails, I'm sorry!
> 
> Romance Fans: Susan Elizabeth Phillips' _Dream a Little Dream _ now only $2.90.


Phooey, I missed it. It's $5.59 now.


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's another romance - Susan Andersen's _Head Over Heels_ for only $2.90.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hope I did this right! Game of Thrones for $1.90!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

If you liked the free book Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry then check out the other three in the trilogy.










For $3.96

And then










For $3.96 as well.

In fact it looks like all of her books for the most part are under $5.

Good deal if you like her style of writing.


----------



## Zengoalie (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok, my first post...I love the G.R.R. Martin "Song of Ice and Fire" series, and that's a great bargain for the first book. I'm torn because you can also get both the first and second in the series for $6.39 ($3.19 for two books...so far there are 4 in the series)

A Game of Thrones/A Clash of Kings (Kindle Edition)



















What do you folks like to do? Buy them separate or bundle them in as much as possible?


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I purchased the Game of Thrones bundle a few months ago.  No problems with it and book 3 is waiting for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Dang it, I bought "The Running Man" for $3.99 a week or two ago, two dollars down the drain!  

Probably not something most of us would read for fun, but if you haven't gotten your dose of geopolitics for 2009, it isn't too late, and you can do it for only $3.59!


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

For as long as it lasts, there are quite a few romance novels (all with 4+ star ratings) going for $2.90, instead of the usual $5.99 or $6.99. Great reading for the long weekend!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I know - No chatter but I just had to say THANKS to Phaat for these great deals!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks interesting -- at $2.90 I bit!


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

$3.99

The sequel is also $3.99:


----------



## PHaat (Dec 29, 2009)

Romance Fans: I made my other post today while at work  and sent it off without posting all of the books. So, here are more that did not make the earlier post. The Elizabeth Hoyt book has been posted previously on this board. The one by Lisa Kleypas is part of the series The Wallflowers, book 4. Enjoy!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Lisa Kleypas book posted above, "Scandal in Spring", is the 4th book in the Wallflowers series. I noticed while looking at it that the 2nd book in that series, "It Happened One Autumn" is also at a bargain price of $3.19.

Happy reading everyone!


----------



## April A (Aug 24, 2009)

A Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin is currently available for $1.90.  It is the first in the series.  I don't know how to post the cover image--sorry!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)




----------

